# General > Biodiversity >  Just me thinking.....

## ciderally

whare has all the hedgehogs gone? havent seen one for years...just wondering ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I nearly ran over a young one going down the Helmsdale road last week.  It shot across the road in front of me, fortunately there was enough room for me to swerve round it.  By the time I'd slammed the brakes on and got out with my camera to photograph it, it had disappeared though.

----------


## ciderally

> I nearly ran over a young one going down the Helmsdale road last week. It shot across the road in front of me, fortunately there was enough room for me to swerve round it. By the time I'd slammed the brakes on and got out with my camera to photograph it, it had disappeared though.


I'm glad to hear that they have been spotted...think I will make it a mission to keep an eye open...so how many of you folks out thare has seen one this year?
so far..
1 ..in helmsdale

----------


## Liz

They could be hibernating since the weather has been so cold.  We had a pair came into our garden to be fed every night but haven't seen them for a long time.  They are beautiful wee animals and it so sad to see them squashed on the road.

----------


## Jester

Hadn't really thought about it, but not seen one for a long time  ::

----------


## ciderally

> They could be hibernating since the weather has been so cold. We had a pair came into our garden to be fed every night but haven't seen them for a long time. They are beautiful wee animals and it so sad to see them squashed on the road.


just googled this
Hedgehogs hibernate for one simple reason: to survive the winter. Because hedgehogs feed on insects (more on feeding), food becomes scarce in the cold of winter. Hedgehogs cannot live on snow, so they have to do something to remedy this problem! So they go to sleep. But not just any sleep. *Hedgehog hibernation*. During hibernation, the metabolism rate of hedgehogs falls dramatically, so hedgehogs burn much less fat. Doing this, they are able to survive the winter with no (or little) food. 
ah well need to start my mission in the spring...cheers folks ::

----------


## NLP

I saw one a few months back in Browns Place.

----------


## _Ju_

There are hedgehogs in the green road area. We found a family there once, and another time one had unfortunately drowned in a drain.....  :Frown: 
They are very shy.... hard to spot.

----------


## hell raizer

we had one in the garden two weeks ago, he went under our shed.....i haven't seen him since.   probably hibernating now as it's got a lot colder the past week

----------


## ciderally

och....Im delighted they are still on the planet xx remember me in the spring and we will have a count up of these wee critters...xx

----------


## Liz

Typically they stopped coming to get fed when I bought special Hedgehog Food! ::

----------


## ciderally

> Typically they stopped coming to get fed when I bought special Hedgehog Food!


 sods law tee hee...what is it and will it keep?

----------


## Liz

> sods law tee hee...what is it and will it keep?


I know! :: 

It is a dried food so gave it to the birds. Had to put it in the feeders off the ground though as Benjy, my dog, wanted to eat the raisins! ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

We had one in the back yard a couple of months ago and it was so amusing watching Casper trying to investigate what it was. :: 

I have no idea how he got in or where it went, as the yard is totally enclosed. ::

----------


## Liz

> We had one in the back yard a couple of months ago and it was so amusing watching Casper trying to investigate what it was.
> 
> I have no idea how he got in or where it went, as the yard is totally enclosed.


It's amazing what spaces they can squeeze in between Kevin.

Ours came into our garden via our neighbours and then through a garden gate which was closed. :Smile:

----------


## ciderally

Im so glad I posted this as there seems to be a few of the critters about....Im gonna keep watch next year xx thanks folks

----------


## piratelassie

I have an under-weight hedgehog.and cant put him outside as he wont survive the winter. I'm keeping him in a box in the livingroom just now and let him out to exercise.He's been here over a week and is eating well. Is there a rescue centre anywhere in Caithness. As my livingroom for the next 6mths is not practical....HELP.... ::

----------


## tootz

Try Balmore  :Smile:  Go On The SSPCA Website You'll Get Contact Details  :Smile:  Hope This Helps.

----------


## Tom Cornwall

hedgehogs don't go far...they won't eat you out of house and home..he can't switch the lights, tv and heating on when you're not there and he won't let strangers in ..and won't make phonecalls abroad ..so, in all, he'll be no bother....

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I have an under-weight hedgehog.and cant put him outside as he wont survive the winter. I'm keeping him in a box in the livingroom just now and let him out to exercise.He's been here over a week and is eating well. Is there a rescue centre anywhere in Caithness. As my livingroom for the next 6mths is not practical....HELP....


It's good to see that there are still plenty of people that care for our wildlife in order to give them a fair chance.

If you are going to bring him indoors , piratelassie you may want do put some flea powder on him especially his snout, also a cooler place would suit them better. Good luck with him.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Did anyone else see Autumnwatch on Friday night?
I was amazed to learn that the critters which hibernate actually wake up every so often for ablutions, then have a quick snooze, and then go back to hibernating!
Hibernating is not sleeping! Go figure! ::

----------


## dancingtaz13

Piratelassie - if you contact balmore and they can come collect hedgehog. They have the facility to feed these guys up and keep them warm and well at the same time. Alot of the ones they get are sometimes riddled with ticks which are removed and can have fleas. 
They must be at least 600g before release back into the wild in order to survive the winter...

----------


## ciderally

ah well done piratelassie your a hero ...keep us informed ..xx

----------


## doyle

I only noticed at the beginning of this month that I had a hedgehog visiting our garden. I have made a feeding station out of a plastic storage box so my dogs and the neighbourhood cats can't scoff what I put out! I put out cat food, dry hedgehog food, raisins and water. I was waiting for it come one night - and 2 visited at the same time! I am now monitoring them - I have weighed them and marked them so I know if it's the same two coming or not. I was slightly concerned as the smaller one must be an 'autumn juvenile' as it only weighed 530gms and I know they should be 600gms for hibernating successfully. I don't really want to intervene too much as it appeared healthy and has maybe another couple of weeks yet to gain a bit more weight. My hubby has just finished making the 1st hibernation box and we have put it down at the bottom of the garden near the gate where it comes in, and I have left leaves and straw outside the box for it to make a nest - can't wait to find out if it will be occupied this winter! Probably gonna be too late for the 2nd box to be used this year but when it's finished we'll put it out anyway at the other side of the garden and hope for the best!

----------


## highlander

Lovely story here how a hedgehog gave birth in a 5 star hotel to three hoglets
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...st/8316790.stm

----------


## kas

Sadly I saw two splattered on the road between Mey and Gills today. Only saw one once in out garden when we had a sensor light, they are great things for seeing what goes through the garden under darkness. Dont have one anymore maybe I should get one. 

Wee story time.
Driving past the Campsite swingpark one autumn night about 10pm a couple of years back, when I saw a hedgehog running along the road unable to get up the kerb. So stopped the car to lift it to safety and it ran away from me right under the wheel of a car overtaking my parked car.

I was devastated and will never try it again.  ::  ::

----------

